# Next-Gen Audi A3 Design Sketches via AutoCar from Audi Design Team



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AutoCar dropped a second mix of official Audi design images on their website today. While the first set showed an upcoming R8 GT Spyder, this set shows an idea of what production versions of the Audi A3 will look like when the next-generation car debuts later this year.

Autocar sources suggest that when the A3 goes on sale with 3-door, 5-door Sportback, Cabriolet and sedan models, it will do so with a long list of drivetrain and fuel options including hybrid, plug-in hybird, natural gas, electric e-tron and the usual petrol and diesel TDI options.

AutoCar is saying these cars will drop at Geneva next year but we suspect they'll be shown sooner than that. Next up for the new A3 will be another concept sedan with e-tron drivetrain that will be shown next week in Shanghai.

Check out the links below for more images (one more of the sedan and one of the interior) and the rest of AutoCar's A3 intel report after the jump. Also below (second link) is our own intel report about the A3 sedan concept and thus other A3 news we've learned.

* Full Story - AutoCar A3 Report with Design Sketches *

* Full Story - Fourtitude A3 Concept Intel Report *


----------

